# electric step not working.



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi guys my RVs step has stopped operating yesterday.

Is this common and is there a quick fix?

While i was in hospital pre Xmas Irina said the step had been operating for no reason and ending up isolating the power supply but since I have been home been fine.

Any ideas guys?


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

RR said:


> Hi guys my RVs step has stopped operating yesterday.
> 
> Is this common and is there a quick fix?
> 
> ...


Hi RR 
tHERE ARE A FEW THINGS OPEN AND SHUT THE DOOR IF YOU LIE UNDERNEATH YOU will hear the control unit operate clicking to operate the step. if you cant hear it clicking its the control unit thats faulty or the power isnt getting to it so make sure you have power to it.

if the contol unit is clicking the probably its the motor thats faulty take it off and apart spray and clean busshes with wd and try again. all parts can be bought i will come back again witjh the cheapest place.

bif frank


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Ta Frank be out in the morning weather permitting to do as suggested :wink:


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

RR said:


> Ta Frank be out in the morning weather permitting to do as suggested :wink:


Also try the contacts on the door as you open it are they together and breaking . they are two blocks of plastic like a magnet strip.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

John, we keep motors and rebuild kits if needed. Let us know how you get on. 
Also let me know if you need a pic of the screen door latch fitted.
Cheers
Linda


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

Hi John 

I have heard of this before and the suspect could be the in line plug underneath the step. It sits in a very vulnerable position & gets corroded. It may need changing or just cleaning. 
I hope it's that simple job for you. 

Keith H


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Well it caught me out today by not starting and the battery is now rapidly charging to start her maybe a low battery on the chassis side re the step?

Linda yes to the photo please.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Got her start and the step worked but pre starting it was clicking a lot.

Does the battery have to be tip top for the step to work?

Me thinks the chassis battery ran flat because of the step problem.

Found one thing out that the dash battery switch to get the leisure battery on to give the engine a boost has to be depressed.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

John or anybody else who has an electric step, a simple question.


Is an isolator switch always fitted so that once you are set up on a site you can switch it off with the step down.

I think it would drive me mad if every time I opened the door the step went down then back up.......would also save wear and tear and battery if not on hook up.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi Mick

Yes. But is fortunately over-ridden if the engine is started.

Des


----------

